# old and confused



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

All this time I have been bragging about my Simplicity 727.Well I have a confession to make I don't own a Simplicity 727,if there even is such a thing.I own a 727 farm loader on my Ford 5000 deisel tractor.
What I own is a Simplicity 637 with deck,blower and tiller.All the rest of the story is true.Have had and abused this machine for 32 years.It is my Energizer bunny ,it keeps going and going and going.......


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*637*

You all have seen the before,well I have decided that an after is in the cards.This is post #2 in a continueing saga.My girl is going in for a makeover


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*#3*

Another look


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*much used*

This is my deck from underneath.It has had sheet metal repair a half a dozen times since I owned it.


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

Beautiful....
Thank God you have AAA insurance and roadside protection!


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Slipshod, We've got some red paint for Simplicity (Snaplicity) down here in the Carolinas. Want some? By the way the paint is heavy at about 650 lbs a gallon, it also comes applied on that new Tractor ( sounds like Monty Hall ).


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*amicks*

You don't have to worry about me I can mow grass 8 ways to breakfast. That little simplicity ain't pretty like it used to be ,but it can mow like a demon.Also I have a C-3 60" deck on my cub.Bush Hog for big tractors.8 foot rear mount finish mower for my John Deere.Several High Wheel trimming mowers.I also have a sickle bar 6' for my ford 5000 I have never used yet.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*deck*

I did not use the mower on the Simplicity this season.Since I got the cub I have not needed it so the repairs went on the back burner. It will get over to my shop this winter.I like getting my money's worth out of a piece of equipment.I paid $600.00 for that machine 31 years ago. That is $19.62 and a half cent a year.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Theres a tiller for that tractor??? Seems a little small for a tiller. How does it work?


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Slipshod,
I love it. That is the kind of old metal I love. 
I bet it will throw snow just as good as Simple Johns SHINY one.
I have a 2012 with a 42'' blower that just SCREEMS It throws snow 20+ feet. Now I am looking for a tiller for mine too. 
Thanks for the pic's I enjoyed them.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Hi Rusty nut*

I am glad someone appreciates the old girl.That tractor sure don't owe me nothing.And you are right it will wack some snow.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The AAA sticker is a nice touch. Where is your NRA sticker? :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Come on Chief*

The aaa sticker is probably a collectable been on there so long


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

As long as that 
"S" sticker is on it you are in good shape.


----------

